# 2013 Nissan Altima Interior Door Handle?



## Nate88 (Apr 16, 2015)

The driver's side interior door handle broke on my 2013 Altima. I have been looking everywhere for a replacement, but apparently the part is only available through the dealership. I do not have a dealership that is close to me. Does anyone happen to know where I could get one, other than the dealership, or possibly even one from a salvaged vehicle they are parting out?

Thanks!


----------



## brcurtis7 (Apr 16, 2015)

I have an 03 Nissan altima 3.5. The turning signals stop working, headlights too. The windshield wipers stay on one setting all the time can't change it to another one and can't turn it off for a long time but now fhey have stopped completely as well.I have tired switching the computer, stalks, flasher relay. We also tried in hooking the wiper motor. The hazards work tho. Anyone have an idea what it could be?


----------



## heydn62 (Apr 16, 2015)

I just searched "13 Altima inside door handle" on EBay and 26 items popped up. Try that and see if you can't find what you need. Good Luck.


----------

